# Calcium Carbonate and Kaolin



## Roziee (Jan 22, 2015)

I have had IBS D for about 2 years now , I am 22 years old. I am also a fairly nervous person but as I get older this is less of a problem. I find with my IBS the problem is urgency it comes on and I need to find somewhere to go there and then and unfortunately I do have many embarrassing stories because of this!









I have been prescribed mebeverine and Im currently taking 2 a day sometimes 3 also a probiotic tablet and I feel this is really helping but not enough. When I am going somewhere I know a toilet wont be assessable I find taking 1 Imodium really helps , the problem is when I take it sometimes it lasts the day sometimes a day and half and I don't know when it will wear off and I will need the toilet.

I have just landed a full time job and I start Monday. Im worried because if I take one immodium on Monday and it doesn't wear off before Tuesday morning I will take another and then I could end up not going to the toilet all week or having a very bad accident when my body cant stop it anymore.

I have been looking at calcium carbonate with kaolin which superdrug stores sell for anti diarrheal medicine , I was wondering if this could be an alternative to simply slow down and harden the stools and if anyone has tried this drug before? I know calcium is meant to help and can safely be taken daily but im not sure about the kaolin ?

A bit of background: I finished University in June and my course wasn't too demanding so I found I could easily manage taking immodiums a few days a week with the part time hours, since then ive been working part time whilst looking for a full time jobs so again I have been able to manage it easily only taking immodiums if I really needed too.

Any help would be much appreciated! Im excited to start working but this is the only thing holding me back


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

There is a pinned thread about calcium carbonate.


----------



## gefrazier49 (Sep 26, 2012)

Roziee,

Kaolin is found in the anti-diarreah medicine, Kaopectate henceforth Kao meaning kaolin. It will not hurt you. It is used for coating the stomach and intestines to help control the D. I work for a Kaolin company in the U.S. It ia also in Tums, Pepto-bismol and other digestive tract medicines.


----------

